# Santa Rosa Sporting Clay Range. BEWARE



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Went out with a buddy as I do just about every weekend to Santa Rosa Country Range and shot up about 2000 rounds of 5.56 Nato out of my SCAR and AR15. Wife also shot about 500 rnds of 22(She likes to plink). After everything was said and done we decided to start collecting our brass as I am contemplating reloading and would like to have my brass back to see if it makes cents(ALL PUN INTENDED). 

After grabbing what was left on the concrete pad(maybe 250-300 rnds) we went off the pad over to our brass pile and starting shoveling our brass into a box only to have the owner(Some old geiser) come out and be a total dick to my buddy and I saying, "That brass is now part of the range and you can't take any of it." I replied back to him saying," I am sorry sir but I just shot over 2000 rnds and the people behind me can confirm that this brass pile is mine and I would like to take it home." He went ballistic and yelled at me for taking the brass off the range right in front of at least 20 people. 

I was cordial enough to pour the box of brass out (500+ rounds) and didnt say a word. However, I walked back up to the shack where you pay and read the rules. Right in the rules it states that brass not on the concrete is part of the range. The old F*%($ tried to inform me about his brass collecting business and the running of his range to keep his head above the water and he was greeted with a formal, "With all do respect sir but, F U!" I left of coarse never to return to an establishment that about everytime I go there I am always getting yelled at for 2 second rules or something retarded. That will be the last time I pay that man for anything! I hope your business goes under and you are forced to live in that camper for the rest of your life you low life disrespectful asshole! I simply wanted to snag my brass(Maybe 6$ worth) and take it home for a project. I payed you 40$ for everyone to shoot on your range and you belittle me in public...... Nuf Said.

Mr. Sheldon Wade if you are reading this, I just got my NRA card back and would like to submit my application for ERML. At least I know if I dealw ith people like yourself I will have nothing to worry about. Including picking up my own brass.....


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Horror Stories*

I have ben hearing bad things about this range(if your talking the one on Quintette Rd.) for a long time now. Several months ago a guy at my club(Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club)stated that they did not allow you to pick up your own brass and we all didn't believe him(unfortunately). I find it extremely shitty that this rule was made and is enforced.

The people walking into where the sign is needs to enquire about this,tell the management what they think about the policy,then walk out. Glad that I belong to the club that I do. ERML is also a great club that needs to be supported. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

The Santa Rosa county range is a joke. I have had nothing but problems there.

You can't get any training done with the ridiculous rules that they have. 

Can't draw from a holster, rapid fire, move while shooting or anything that might resemble how you will fire your weapon in real life. 

+1 on ERML by far the best in the area.


----------



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

Roundeye said:


> Mr. Sheldon Wade if you are reading this, I just got my NRA card back and would like to submit my application for ERML. At least I know if I dealw ith people like yourself I will have nothing to worry about. Including picking up my own brass.....


Best $95 you'll ever spend!


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

I hear ya brother! Was just waiting
For my NRA card!


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Never heard of ERML. Where is it and what are the particulars?


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Escambia/Rosa County Muzzle Loaders Club. Have a great site. Good/knowledgable RSO's and Mr. Wade is their President I believe. He is a contributing member of the PFF. Met him personally. Great guy to deal with.

To become a member(Please anyone Chime in if I am omitting something) all you need to do is:

Get an NRA membership(I highly suggest the lifetime but they do offer yearly)
Fill out a membership application with Mr. Wade
Pay the 95$ annual fee(Which can be waived for additional years if you work some of the weekend tournaments)
Finally once accepted and fees are paid I would go out there(Location off Quintette Rd.) and familiarize yourself with the range and how they operate.
Then..... Shoot till your heart is content for the entire year at no additional cost!
Also pick up your brass and put it in a bucket and drop it off at my house! It would be much appreciated!

Safe Shooting!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a buddy up there shooting and stopped buy to drop off a gun to him and leave. They wanted me to pay for shooting just to walk down and drop off the gun and then leave. Havn't been back in three years.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It use to be a pretty nice place to shoot several years ago.

If everyone that has problems with that range writes the state it might eventually get dealt with one day.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark your brass with a color of your choice with a permanent marker. Tell the rangemaster up front you will retrieve your marked brass under no uncertain terms while you stare him square in the eyes." All my brass is specifically marked and I will be retrieving it"


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

I here ya on the marked brass but
My
Business will never return to that establishment. That old asshole can shove it


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

You mentioned that this clown was "old" a number of times. The fact that he is "old" may not contribute to the fact that he is a cranky selfish person with a really poor opinion of himself and who feels he has to make life as bad as he can for others around him. There are "young" pricks walking around on this planet too. 

When you have already reached that "old" level, you kinda take issue with the reference. Just sayin' ...................


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's what happened to me. I'm handicapped and can't walk out the 100 yards to change my targets. I explained this to the guy and asked if I could use my ATV to go out there when the range was cold. He said no. I asked if I could use or rent one of the golf carts sitting there unused, he said no. I saw the sign no shotguns on the rifle range and told him I had a rifle shotgun combination was there a problem with that? He said no shotguns on the rifle range, I said there wouldn't even be any shells with me he said no. I asked about using the shotgun range to pattern my combo, again he said no. So rather than raise a rukus I just left. Went and joined ERML up the road.

If anyone cares to join, just drive up the road, turn at the ERML sign and go to the range. They will give you a form to fill out, take your money and give you a range orientation. If your not a member of the NRA, you can also join at the same time.

Good luck.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

To hell with that place I live about 10 mins away but instead I drive to Styx river shooting range. I don't shoot enough to join any club at this time but when I shoot its worth the drive for sure. The customer service is second to none and on a few occasions its seemed like I've had private lessons shooting with some of the employees when it wasn't busy. And its also relatively well priced.

Does ERML have a skeet range or 5 stand? If so It might just be with the membership. Oh and does the membership cover just me or my family.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

No, no skeet range or 5 stand. I believe the membership does include your family.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*.*

is this the one with the gravel parking lot and the office painted green?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Roundeye said:


> I here ya on the marked brass but
> My
> Business will never return to that establishment. That old asshole can shove it


 
If this is the range at 6850 Quintette Road in Pace.......
It is owned by FWC
And run by a vendor who has a contract with FWC.
Make contact with:
Lt. Col. Louie Roberson, FWC Northwest Regional Director
3911 Hwy. 2321
Panama City, FL 32409-1658
850-265-3676
And voice your problems with them.

Just to show your serious, also request a copy of the contract with the vendor via here:
http://myfwc.com/contact/public-records/public-records-request/


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*All I can say is that place sucks Ass. I never havce understood the 2 second rule. It's dumb as hell, when there are 20 people on the pistol range all shooting at the same time what difference does it make how fast you want to shoot? And NO you get no real world training at a place like that. I wish I had enough property to have my own range and any of you that wanted to shoot would be welcome.*


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

*old.....*



Framerguy said:


> You mentioned that this clown was "old" a number of times. The fact that he is "old" may not contribute to the fact that he is a cranky selfish person with a really poor opinion of himself and who feels he has to make life as bad as he can for others around him. There are "young" pricks walking around on this planet too.
> 
> When you have already reached that "old" level, you kinda take issue with the reference. Just sayin' ...................


 
Yes I mentioned that he is old. I don't think anyone cares on here that I am harping on an old man. If he was young I would have probably whipped his ass and would'nt tolerate to have been belittled in public. But, since he is an old drunk bastard I held my tongue and waited till I was behind closed doors(Praise in Public/repremand in private). The only real difference it made in the situation was a physical confrontation and his capability to fight back. As it stands that man can hardly move and is a consistent prick to his customers. People will not tolerate this and more than likely his business will suffer because of the many rules implemented....


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

''If he was young I would have probably whipped his ass and would'nt tolerate to have been belittled in public.''



hahaha thats hilarious.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*shooting range*

i talked to your drunk old man, he told me a little different story than u, i worked with sheldon 15 years, i know him better than u at least 3 people have been shot there, he is a good friend of mine as is other man, i think u may be facing a lawsuit for bad mouthing him on internet. he had a video of u , veirson looks a little different to me. that range will be closing july 15 anyway because lease is running out. he said he watched you pick up brass for 30 min and hoped you would quit so he wouldnt go down there. he said if he let u then he would have to let everybody. said he didnt mind brass on concrete but u was on grass in front of shooting range. also when u signed in it says i agree to rules of this range. ive seen the sign for 7 years, had no problem with it, it was one way to keep range open. i wouldnt bad mouth him much more unless you can put your money where your mouth is in court. i dont think the judge will agree with u.:no:im ashamed of all of u for bad mouthing a buisness on web site, this site is for fishing, not wining cause u got caught with your hand in cookie jar. last time it was mikes gun shop, thats why i quit this forum ist time,little childre instead of adult. the range had been sold to paper company, be patient he wont be there long. after sheldon reads this he probelly wont want u there if u dont folllow rules


----------



## blackhawkkid308 (Jun 6, 2009)

*shooting range*

howdy folks bhk308 here. my name is sheldon wade and i am the current president of the ERML shooting range off Rocky Branch Road. i know the manager of santa rosa shooting range and have for several years. he has had that brass rule ever since i was shooting there back years ago. each and every range has its own set of rules and regulations to go by. ours is set by our board of directors and changes from time to time. i can't condone the slamming of any individual or buisness in open forum as it leads to more of the same as it escalates from person to person. we also have rules to go by as set down by escambia county and our board. we are a family orientated range with a range safety officer on premises while the range is open for business. membership is $95.00 per year plus nra or nmlra membership. it covers your spouse and all children up until their 18th birthday. then they have to have their own membership. drop by and visit us and talk to the rso and get a quick tour. no charge for looking. any guests are $10.00 each for the time you are there if they are shooting. non-shooting guests are free. call me before 8:00 pm and after 6:00 am for info about the range or just to talk. 602-3801.
bhk308


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you my good friend, still want to go one day, my old crippled self


----------

